# Russia to India: Pay for the Admiral Gorshkov carrier or the deal is off!



## CougarKing (18 Nov 2008)

http://ibnlive.in.com/videos/78365/blackmail-wont-work-india-may-dump-gorshkov-deal.html

Apparently the Russians have upped the price of the ex-Kiev class carrier.


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Nov 2008)

The Russians are trying to soak the Indians.If I were them I would walk away from the deal.Its clear the Russians have violated their end of the deal fornot delivering the carrier for the agreed $750m which has morphed into $2b and who knows if it will stop there. The Russians are a big weapons supplier to India which one would think should give them some clout.Perhaps India should buy a few subs from the West to send a message that even the Russians cant ignore.


----------



## FoverF (26 Nov 2008)

Also tied up in all of this is the Indian Air Force requirement for a medium-weight fighter, and the naval fighter that will equip any future carriers. The MiG-29K has already been decided on for the naval fighter, and the Fulcrum is a leading competitor for the medium-weight fighter competition. Cancelling the Gorshkov deal throws the economics/logistics of both of those (substantial) deals out of whack. 

Don't get me wrong, it may indeed still be in the best interests of India to walk away, but even on the simplest level of military procurement budgets, it is more complicated than it looks.


----------



## CougarKing (1 Aug 2009)

Another update on the Admiral Gorshkov carrier debacle:



> *Soviet Carrier Turns Into India's White Elephant*
> 
> By PRATAP CHAKRAVARTY, AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> Published: 1 Aug 2009 10:25
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (7 Aug 2009)

Another update:

http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=4222149&c=ASI&s=TOP



> *Indian Auditor Hits Russian Aircraft Carrier Deal*
> By vivek raghuvanshi
> Published: 6 Aug 2009 16:38
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (18 Aug 2009)

It seems India has decided to pour more money into this project after all:



http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/ins-vikramaditya-may-hit-delay-cost-increases-03283/



> *INS Vikramaditya: Waiting for Gorshkov…*
> 
> 17-Aug-2009 16:06 EDT
> 
> ...


----------

